# Mechanical, not mech or not to mech....



## Viper_SA (28/3/15)

Right, so I have been seeing a lot of the veterans having one or more mechanicals in their arsenal. Is it worth getting one?

I like the look of this one a lot https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/punkslug-mod/, but struggling to find reviews for it. Some advice on batteries would also help a bit, like 18650 and other models etc. 

Appreciate any info as always


----------



## Alex (28/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Right, so I have been seeing a lot of the veterans having one or more mechanicals in their arsenal. Is it worth getting one?
> 
> I like the look of this one a lot https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/punkslug-mod/, but struggling to find reviews for it. Some advice on batteries would also help a bit, like 18650 and other models etc.
> 
> Appreciate any info as always



Well there are a myriad ways for an electronic device to stop functioning. A mech device is essentially a torch, only two items to troubleshoot, either the battery or the light bulb/coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (28/3/15)

If I remember correctly, think @KimH had a punkslug, which she subsequently sold. As far as I know nobody ever reported on it here.

Other than Reos, which are also mechanical and the best imo, I have owned a Launcher V2 (tube mod), which was great. The Nemesis was also very popular around here.

A most beautiful mech tube mod, and made locally, is the Sheamus - available at www.vapeking.co.za.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (28/3/15)

I also had my doubts about a mech mod. Started on regulated, upgraded a few times to higher power regulated, but ended up getting one mech to experience it. I'm glad I did, its great as a "back to basics" (not in a fundamental use sense), but to really take time and care into building and measuring a coil, and savouring each toot. I find it too easy to chug through a few ml of juice in an evening sometimes. I use it mostly as a backup, but prefer my regulated boxes to this day...just got a sig150 and it has the clout of mech with the fail safes missing from mechs, whilest feeling a bit cold though...almost like cheating? But its still fantastic


----------



## huffnpuff (28/3/15)

Only mechs I'd recommend:
1) For ADV and flavour: Reo or a "sorted" KUI/Kui Mk2
2) For Cloud and super-sub ohm builds: a parallel dual battery box mod like the Dimitri or mosfet boxs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/3/15)

Then I guess I will be shopping for a Reo when I hit my 1 year mark. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## KimH (30/3/15)

The Steel Punk Slug is a great mech mod, very unique - it takes a single 18650 battery.
Honestly as a toss up between a Reo and a Slug, the Reo wins hands down

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ashTZA (30/3/15)

What snape said 

Thinking of ordering an authentic DNA chip and building my own box mod though; as having a regulated mod would be nice for ease of pressing an up/down button instead of rebuilding coils every time I try different juices that like different wattages.

But there is something in the practice of using / building for mechs that feels kind of ceremonial to me; A regulated device is more forgiving whereas using a mech is more of a fine art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/15)

KimH said:


> The Steel Punk Slug is a great mech mod, very unique - it takes a single 18650 battery.
> Honestly as a toss up between a Reo and a Slug, the Reo wins hands down



That is the same battery as the Reo, right? What is the difference in batteries, i.e, 18350, 18650, 81300whatever, lol


----------



## ashTZA (30/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> That is the same battery as the Reo, right? What is the difference in batteries, i.e, 18350, 18650, 81300whatever, lol








18650, 18500, 18350

Don't go for the 3100mah 18650's though on a mech as they handle less amps; stick with the 2500mah (safety first  ) (Well, you can, but being a mech, its not going to stop you from firing an extreme sub-ohm build, like a regulated would.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/15)

So essentially all 3.7V, just varying mAH?


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> That is the same battery as the Reo, right? What is the difference in batteries, i.e, 18350, 18650, 81300whatever, lol



The first 2 digits are the diameter; ie 18 = 18mm diameter and the last 3 digits are the length; ie 650 = 65mm (ignoring the last digit).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ashTZA (30/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So essentially all 3.7V, just varying mAH?




also different amp ratings;
For efest I'll give the breakdown:

Efest 18650 3100MAH = 20A
Efest 18650 2500MAH = 35A
Efest 18500 1000MAH = 15A
Efest 18350 700MAH = 10.5A

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (30/3/15)

ashTZA said:


> also different amp ratings;
> For efest I'll give the breakdown:
> 
> Efest 18650 3100MAH = 20A
> ...


Just note those are not all continuous discharge ratings (amps). The 3100 mAh no-one is certain, but anything from 4 to 10A, the 2500 mAh is 20A, the rest are correct.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/15)

Thanks guys, and girls. Seen some issues with the Efest rating on youtube.


----------



## free3dom (1/4/15)

The best (and safest) batteries for mechs would be the Sony VTC4, Samsung 25R, LG HE2/Efest 2500 (in that order, last two are about the same).

Sony's have lower capacity (2100mAh), but the highest amp rating (30A) - pricey.
Samsung is the best all-rounder (2500mAh, ~22A) - good price.
LG/Efest (2500mAh, ~20A) - good price.

It is rumored (but unconfirmed AFAIK) that the Efest 2500s are just re-wrapped LG HE2s...so they're not bad as such

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

